# Black Screen of Death + No Keyboard



## jessestormer (Jan 29, 2011)

Need urgent help. I got the black screen of death, but can't do that cntrl alt delete fix because the keyboard won't work! Can't even go to safe mode because I can't use the keyboard. Went through tons of stuff with HP support but they want to ship my computer out? I need it. 

This happened after a windows update/potentially a software install.

Tried boot disc, but guess what? You have to click a button to do that. 

I tried: shut down, unplug, hold power button for 30 seconds. 

Everything is unplugged but mouse and keyboard and screen.

Tried restart with keyboard unplugged...

I know the keyboard works because I tried it on other systems...

Also reset ram.

Someone save me. I'm trying to do an 'animation test' for a job this week.

Windows 7, ATI graphics, 12GB ram, 1TB HD, 2.8Ghz i7 Processor


----------



## jessestormer (Jan 29, 2011)

The only next step in my mind is to slave it to another computer...


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Fixing Black Screen issues is a long drawn out process. I've worked on them for 2 weeks and still haven't fixed them.

The most effective fix is System Restore. Restore the system back to a point well before the problem started. Then, if this isn't a virus issue, update all drivers to the latest versions available - then visit Windows Update again.

If that doesn't work, I'd suggest not wasting your time with troubleshooting (since time is critical). Slave the hard drive to another computer and save your data. Then wipe the hard drive and reinstall Windows. Then update all drivers and then visit Windows Update.


----------



## jessestormer (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks. Can i do a system restore through slaving it? Because, like i said, i can't access ANYTHING.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Nope. But if you can't get to the Safe Mode screen, then you can't get to System Restore in the usual way (using "Repair your computer" from the Safe Mode screen)

To work around that, you'll have to be able to boot from a CD/DVD. Can you do that? If so, download the proper disk from here (it's free): Download Windows 7 System Recovery Discs — The NeoSmart Files

You may want to try Startup Repair first (as it may fix your issues). If not, then you can also try System Restore after booting from the CD/DVD.

If you can't boot from the CD/DVD, then you're gonna have to slave your system to another computer to save your data.

*CAVEAT:* All of this is designed to get you back into your system ASAP. If there are hardware problems you may not be able to get back into Windows - even with a clean install. BACKUP your stuff - you never know if it'll be your last chance!!!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

PS - have you tried different keyboards and mice? The reason for this is that your keyboard port may be bad - so if you're using a PS2 keyboard, try a USB keyboard (or vice versa). If there aren't any PS2 ports, try all the USB ports (both on the rear and on the front of the computer).


----------



## jessestormer (Jan 29, 2011)

I tried all of the USB ports. The problem with the Boot disc is that it asks that you press any key to start booting from the disc. Assuming you mean the disc you can make on another win7 system -- i did that last night. is a boot disc different from a restore disc?


----------



## jessestormer (Jan 29, 2011)

and, the only other keyboards around the house are the 'old' plug. ... which my computer doesn't even support


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

If you can't click on anything that early in the boot process - then you're most likely looking at a hardware problem. (please excuse my apparent inattention - I have severe eye issues and am just returning after a several month hiatus)

It could be a motherboard issue, so they may replace that. But this could also be a hard drive issue (failing hard drives can cause this behavior also). If it is a failing hard drive, they won't send it back to you - so attempt to backup your data by slaving it to another computer.

Good luck!


----------



## jessestormer (Jan 29, 2011)

I took it to a tech support friend. The cntrl alt delete, press shift repeatedly 'fixes' did not work. Backed up my files... restoring to new...


----------

